# Cycle Computer Instructions



## Jordi27 (23 Aug 2009)

Help!

I ve a Raleigh 16 function cordless computer but have lost the intructions have contatced Raleigh but to no avail ...hope someone has them they could send me a copy

thanks


----------



## snorri (23 Aug 2009)

That's a poor do if you have had no response from Raleigh. I notice they have a telephone number and a contact link from their website, it might be worth another try.

http://www.raleigh.co.uk/contact.aspx


----------



## philipbh (24 Aug 2009)

I did a quick search of "Raleigh 16 Function Cycle Computers" and got several results for Sigma Cycle Computers

Could it be that Raleigh just badge engineer the Sigma unit?

Not sure of the model number that you have - but *if* it is a Sigma unit the manuals can be obtained online - just click on the model type and select language you need and your done

HTH

http://www.sigmasport.com/en/service_center/produkt_support/bikecomputer/


----------



## Globalti (24 Aug 2009)

Even if the case is different the chip might behave in the same way.


----------

